# Coversure Christmas Opening Hours



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Should you need to get in contact with us over the Christmas period, our opening hours are -

Fri 24th December	- 9 am to 12 noon

Sat 25th December	- CLOSED
Sun 26th December	- CLOSED
Mon 27th	December	- CLOSED
Tues 28th	December	- CLOSED

Wed 29th	December	- 9 am to 12 noon*
Thur 30th	December	- 9 am to 12 noon*
Fri 31st	December	- 9 am to 12 noon*

Sat 1st	January	- CLOSED
Sun 2nd January - CLOSED
Mon 3rd	January	- CLOSED

Tues 4th	January	- Normal Office Hrs

_*skeleton staff only_


Syd, Jayne & I would like to wish DW members a Merry Christmas and a very prosperous & hopefully dry New Year.

Have a good one everybody!


----------

